# Memory Loss?



## kelley (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello...I just wondered if others have suffered a great deal of memory loss?

Sometimes I cant even remember what day it is....or what I even done about an hour ago, let alone 10 mins ago!

Would just like to know if I am alone with this?...I used to think I was losing my mind (well...I am really!!)...Sometimes I might pick up something and put it down...and then, almost straight away I think to myself...'Where have I put that'... and spend ages looking for it again!....I hope I am not alone!

Kelley


----------



## shadow (Oct 4, 2011)

kelley said:


> Hello...I just wondered if others have suffered a great deal of memory loss?
> 
> Sometimes I cant even remember what day it is....or what I even done about an hour ago, let alone 10 mins ago!
> 
> ...


Hey Kelley,

My son (who has dp) says stuff very similar with memory loss. He remembers very little of his childhood and sometimes very recent things like you mentioned. He has no clue how he is doing well at school, but he's just going to roll with that and not question. One less stressor. I'm new and looking for answers so all I can say is that no, you are not alone.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

Nope, you're not alone on that one!


----------



## real50tyson (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah its...wait what what are we talking about? Oh that's right memory lost. Its horrible


----------



## Freya4SmilesAgain (Mar 8, 2010)

kelley said:


> Hello...I just wondered if others have suffered a great deal of memory loss?
> 
> Sometimes I cant even remember what day it is....or what I even done about an hour ago, let alone 10 mins ago!
> 
> ...


Totally get that all the time, it's really annoying. Especially when I'm trying to start a new job and can't remember anything I've been told!! AGGGGGHHH!


----------



## aadhirasharma (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeap........


----------



## Lynxabc (Nov 28, 2012)

same here...when I had DP i didnt even remember waking up to a new day or what I did yesterday


----------

